# Betrug mit Kurzwahlnummer 55599



## lumina58 (24 Juli 2009)

Hallo, mein Sohn hatte angeblich die Kurzwahlnummer 55599 in Anspruch genommen. Es handelt sich um zwei Provider, Vodafone und E-Plus,. Angeblich hatte er bei Vodafone einen Betrag von etwa 300 € in drei Tagen und bei E-Plus einen Betrag von etwa 1800 € versimst. Kann aber laut Einzelverbindungen nicht stimmen, da teilweise nur 1 bis 6 Sekunden dazwischen lagen.
Wir haben uns geweigert die Kosten zu bezahlen.
Vodafone hat eine Klage angestengt, die sie nun angeblich aus prozeßökonomischen gründen  zurückgenommen hat.
Heißt für meinen Sohn, die kriegen nun keinen Cent.
Fazit: LEUTE WEHRT EUCH!!!!!

Laßt euch nicht ins Bockshorn jagen.


----------

